# Atkins



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

its a good diet i have lost lots of pounds... i have been on it now for 3 weeks.. lost like 10 pounds.... 2 years ago i lost 30 and kept it off .. in total 40 pounds... my goal is maybe 10 more pounds.. im now like 130 but i want to be 120 its working even though i miss bread.... POTATOS.... and RICE 

anyone else in a diet?!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That's great! Congradulations!

My mom works at a college and every in her department is on the South Beach Diet. My mom has lost almost 20 lbs in the last 2/3 months. I think I'm going to try it. She's going to be in Des Moines this weekend. I think I might have her go grocery shopping with me Friday night.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I have done the South Beach...I did ok on it, but it is not a lifestyle appropriate diet for me. I like my bread and potatoes and fruits etc.

I have done the best on Weight Watchers. Going to the meetings and being accountable to that scale helps me. Plus-you can eat what you want...you just have to count it...it is about choices and you learn alot obout portion control too.
I have lost almost 20 pounds in the last 2-3 months and I am aiming for 10-15 more by Christmas...but I have slowed down some...and the holidays will kill me.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

well, im TRYING to be on weight watchers. i cant live without bread...i could never do atkins. i lost like 10 pounds in the first 2 weeks....but i havent lost since then. lol. i keep cheating!! i cant help it. and my mom just bought candy apples this week...i was helpless. and then my sister likes to cheat for one meal, once a week. so we got chilis...and i HAD to get the molten chocolate cake.







. anyway, im still trying!!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Through a low fat diet and lots of exercise I lost 50 pounds about 4 1/2 years ago. 

I just couldn't seem to loose that last 5 pounds so I talked to my docter; Per his recommendation I do a variation on Atkins....No bad starchy white carbs...but I do eat limited amounts of whole grain foods, sweet potatoes, brown rice... stuff like that. I can have all the fruit I want but only LOW FAT meats; nothing that is obviously very bad for you in the long run. 

Obviously this is not a diet, but an eating life style. It realy works for me. I like it because when a holiday rolls around I ignore it all and eat what I want; then I spend a couple of weeks being very strict and I can loose those holiday pounds in a short time.

Congratulations on your loss so far, keep it up, you are going to feel great!

Judi


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

oh i am so happy i was happy after the first 30.. but im losing now because i have surgery coming up and i want to be at my ideal weight for that... i was happy being myself.. but if i am going to reduce my breast size.. i might as well loose some pounds... and as soon as i get 120 im done and i know i iwll stay at that!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kaley_@Oct 5 2004, 12:59 PM
> *but if i am going to reduce my breast size.. i might as well loose some pounds... <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11144*


[/QUOTE]

You can give me some of what you don't want.









I want to increase


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

My father in law did/is doing Atkins and he has lost a TON of weight. He used to be fairly overweight and now he is so thin! He was telling us that he started Atkins so he could lose some weight before he went on this Boy Scout hiking trip. When they finally went on the trip he said that they ate nothing but carbs and that when they got back the others on the trip had lost 15-20 pounds and he had *GAINED* 1 pound! Crazy. :wacko:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I was watching this show on VH1 about the '80s and they were talking about the "secret diets" that movie stars would pay big bucks for. The really popular one was a HIGH carb diet.







Haha! I find it funny how they tell you something is good for you, the next year it is bad for you, then it goes back to being good for you, etc. Like eggs!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

LOl it is funny lexi! I think a well balanced diet is the healthiest for you, but some people feel comfortably in more extreme dieting!

Good on ya for loosing all that weight!

I have to have my carbs though, I go crazy (literally) without them!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, I am not in a diet but since mid May this year I became vegetarian no meat, no chicken, no fish. I don't eat as much cheese as I used to. and I have lost 10 lbs since then


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

My husband and I started the Atkins lifestyle last Fall. I only lost 7 of the 17 I wanted to lose and he didn't lose anything. I think I could lose more if I excercised regularly but I am undisciplined these days. I do all the shopping and cooking and created some really good low carb dishes. Imagine my surprise after Thanksgiving in Florida, Christmas in Dallas, another week in Florida helping one daughter move, another week at the beach on vacation with my brothers (4 of them!) who all love to cook without restraint and I only gained 2 lbs through all that.

What I like about low-carb is I don't crave carbs like I used to. If I must have a sandwich or hamburger, I use low carb bread on Maintenence but cut it out if I go back to Induction. Actually we have moved more toward South Beach because I believe it is a healthier diet.

This is one of our favorite recipes I got from the owner of an Italian restaurant who espouses the Atkins diet. I keep Italian sausage in the freezer because it can be sliced frozen. Pepperoni keeps indefinitely so it's always in the fridge and when I get a roasted chicken I save the leftovers and we have this the next day.

Recipe:

Steam a cup or more each of broccolli, cauliflower and sliced yellow squash until tender-crisp.

In 2 Tbls Olive oil, saute 1 Italian sausage, sliced. Add 12 slices of pepperoni and a cup or so of cubed chicken. Leftovers are ideal for this.

After sausage is cooked on both sides, add 1 tsp or so of Italian herbs and 1/4 to 1/2 tsp red pepper flakes. Toss meat to coat.

Add vegetables and stir and toss to coat with the flavored olive oil. Serve.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i lost almost 40 #'s on the atkins diet, then came thanksgiving and christmas last year, i gained it all back as I fell off the diet and now the thought of it makes me sick, me and my wife are doing weight watchers although only she goes to the meetings, plus i'm not doing to well :lol:


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I know people who are on South Beach and they swear by it...said it is a bit tough in the beginning, but worth it.

~Elegant


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I heard being on Atkins isnt good because since you dont get your carbohydrates, you dont have lots of energy. 

I dont have to lose weight, but sheesh, this past year I started getting love handles! Where did that come from? Someone told me you have to run/jog to get rid of it and i was like "PSSSSSHHHHHH, Imma have to learn to LOVE my love handles."

I'm asian so I can't live without rice! I want to gain some weight on me, but everytime I do gain anything, it goes to my face, love handles, tummy, and BUTT! Why can't it go in my arms or legs or BOOBS!!!!??? *sighs*


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Oct 5 2004, 06:48 PM
> *everytime I do gain anything, it goes to my face, love handles, tummy, and BUTT!  Why can't it go in my arms or legs or BOOBS!!!!??? *sighs*
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I hear that.. any weight I gain goes straight to my face and tummy! I would love to get some of that into my boobs too


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO u dont want it in your boobs.. i have a back problem... constant pain etc.......


and the atkins works for me.. i sometimes cheat but nothing major.. i cheat for FRUITS LOL but not much.. im taking a supplement for not eating carbs,, im happy and healtier.. i hear the SOuth beach diet but i need more regimen .. a strict one im good at sticking with it...









im happy and if anyone want to join me i can help any of you with awesome ideas on what to eat!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

A friend of my mom's friends D) lost 80 lbs on the South Beach diet. The first 2 weeks are the hardest and the strictest. That is when you have to cut the most stuff out of you diet. After that you start adding it back. I have a feeling I will be a major $itch (rhymes with witch







) during the 2 weeks. I'll be going through caffeine withdrawal. I'm addicted to Pepsi.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i just have to say that pepsi sucks and coca-cola is the best!!! lol.  

i just have cravings for chocolate and candies every now and then. _well_, everyday, but throughout the day "every now and then" :lol: 

like a pack of mini oreos is only 6 points! and im allowed 26-29 points till i get to 200 lbs. and i think then i'm only allowed 23-26 or something like that. i dont go to meetings or anything, i just do it on my own. i started when i was 222, now i'm at 212. my goal is to be at 160. eventhough i'm only 5'6.5" (i have to add that .5 to my height  ) i look as though i'm 130 when i weight 160. 

at magic mountain(six flags), they had that "guess your weight" thing. and i stood there and the person was like "130" and i stepped on the scale and it said "157" and i swear to you---everyone in the audience gasped!! :lol: :lol: i'll look for a pic of when i was thin and i'll post it. i think its because i have no breasts--i look skinnier than i really am.









yay for people who want small breasts!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> > everytime I do gain anything, it goes to my face, love handles, tummy, and BUTT!  Why can't it go in my arms or legs or BOOBS!!!!??? *sighs*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm not an expert or anything but please be careful when doing the Atkins diet :excl: There are reasons for the "food groups"... 
Yes, everyone's bodies are different and what works for one may not work for another, so it is important to modify for your lifestyle. If you are considering Atkins please talk to your doctor..especially if it is only a few pounds you want to loose. It's not worth putting your body into shock for a few pounds you can loose by switching up an exercise. 
I have taught aerobics for, hmmm 5 years now, and so I am always keeping up with diet and nutrition for student and my own reasons. 
I have read/heard about all kinds of diets (pros/cons), and whenever I get asked a question about a diet (particularly) atkins/south beach I always say consult your doctor... they know what's best for you.

Of course... I have had a personal experience with South Beach.







I thought it was the GREATEST diet until 3 weeks into phase 2 I started having severe pains in my side...well it seems I had gall stones, and they are very painful. It was stressed to me by more then one doctor that unless you follow South Beach according to the book, it can be considered a "yo-yo" diet, especially if you go back to phase one (which I did not do, I followed the book).

I'm honestly not trying to tell you what to do, we are all adults and we can make our own decisions, all I am asking is PLEASE consider all effects of a diet.


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

thank you for your info.. i do see a doctor.. and i wont lie he doesnt want me doing this as a child i had a very severe hepitatis.. i think that's how you write it.. and he is worry about my long time liver problems.. but he is controlling my diet and im still on the safe side as far as he can tell.. i will moderate my diet and im already on phase 2 so im okay... i will be okay


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Good!







I'm glad you are being smart about it.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Oct 6 2004, 09:06 AM
> *I'm not an expert or anything but please be careful when doing the Atkins diet  :excl:  There are reasons for the "food groups"...
> Yes, everyone's bodies are different and what works for one may not work for another, so it is important to modify for your lifestyle. If you are considering Atkins please talk to your doctor..especially if it is only a few pounds you want to loose. It's not worth putting your body into shock for a few pounds you can loose by switching up an exercise.
> I have taught aerobics for, hmmm 5 years now, and so I am always keeping up with diet and nutrition for student and my own reasons.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

One of the very reasons I decided to stick to Weight Watchers. If I am going to stick to my weight loss goals..mine is going to have to be a lifestyle change..not a quick fix. I knew I could not stick to Atkins or South Beach forever...I love carbs!!! BUT, having tried the South Beach and LEARNING about the carbs, makes me more aware of how many rolls at O'charley's I am eating...the portion size of my spaghetti...etc. But, of course...when you count points on WW, you are taking all that into consideration also. Plus, with weight watchers, there are incentives. This is the third time I have joined and have never reached my goal weight because I always got pregnant in the middle of the road.  This time, I am determined to reach my goal and become a lifetime member. Then, if I ever want to come back to shed a few pounds again, I do not have to pay. We have an awesome group with lots of prizes and rewards. Many friends are doing it...we help make each other accountable and act as a support group during church functions...school functions etc. Plus, the accountability of stepping on that scale every week as I hand them 12 dollars helps. As the weight has started to come off, and people notice that don't even know I am dieting...it makes me SO proud!!! It really pumps up the motivation! I feel better altogether...and it is amazing what it does for your self-esteem! AND, I can get into clothes/sizes that I have not seen in YEARS!
















Last night was weigh-in...and I lost 3.8 pounds!






















I did not stay for the meeting b/c my son had a flag football game...but if I had stayed..I would have gotten the "Big Fat Loser!" trophy for the week, and some money from the pot. <_< But, oh well. Gives me motivation to try again for next week!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

NatalieCMU-I totally agree. These diets can be very dangerous.

Does the Atkins include exercising? If not, totally add some of the stuff BACK IN and start exercising! I tell you guys, you may hate it for the first month, but after that, you'll start to see improvements not just physically, but mentally too!

Caesar's mom-I didnt have a butt until I got on the bike! I use to get on the bike 3-4 times a day for 10 minutes ONLY on a medium-high level. And all of a sudden, I had the hardest time getting into and out of my pants.

I wish there was an exercise that makes my boobies bigger though!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

i do exercise.. i go to the gym almost 5 days a week.. (almost because sometimes i can only go 4) .. so im good..... so i keep telling myself.. im good! lol i will believe it!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im on weight watchers also i lost 15 lbs then went to disney world and gained 10 back. now im back down again.....i like weight watchers a lot...im not following it strictly now but im still loosing...it has taught me how to eat and i choose things based on if its going to make me full longer than how great it tastes. i think its a great diet. atkins scares me too much plus potatos are my fav.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Oct 6 2004, 02:58 PM
> *im on weight watchers also i lost 15 lbs then went to disney world and gained 10 back.  now im back down again.....i like weight watchers a lot...im not following it strictly now but im still loosing...it has taught me how to eat and i choose things based on if its going to make me full longer than how great it tastes.  i think its a great diet.  atkins scares me too much plus potatos are my fav.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11336*


[/QUOTE]

Your cats are beautiful!!!
I need to make one of those signature pics....hmmm...who does that on here??? I can't remember...what happened to that Carissa person that seemed to know about all the picture stuff...she hasn't been around.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks....i can do it if you send me the pics and tell me what you want. my email is [email protected]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks!
Will work on that tomorrow...or maybe later after the kids go to bed...


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TikisMom_@Oct 5 2004, 11:32 AM
> *Through a low fat diet and lots of exercise I lost 50 pounds about 4 1/2 years ago.
> 
> I just couldn't seem to loose that last 5 pounds so I talked to my docter; Per his recommendation I  do a variation on Atkins....No bad starchy white carbs...but I do eat limited amounts of whole grain foods, sweet potatoes, brown rice... stuff like that.  I can have all the fruit I want but only LOW FAT meats; nothing that is obviously very bad for you in the long run.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'm much the same. I got very sick a couple of years ago I got very sick. I put on around 14kg in a 10 month time frame. I was so unhappy. I lost around 18kg in about 6-10 months and have kept it off for about a year now. I did that on a low fat, lower carb diet (but didn't cut carb out - I still had bread and potato etc). I then did body building for about a year, which involved pretty much a very high protein and minimal carbohydrate diet (I pretty much at chicken and broccoli). It's extremely hard to stick to - but boy I looked good! I was sooo cut!! (Sorry, I dont' mean that in a big headed way - I was just proud of what I'd worked for) Now I'm more or less back to the low fat diet - I have more carb these days though (so I'm not cut like I used to be - but I do still have my abs) cos I'm not bodybuilding anymore. While I used to go to the gym 6 days a week, I now go 3 days a week and just this week I am returning to Sports Acrobatics training 2 days a week! I can't wait!

It's going to be sooo strange. My last comp was Nationals back in 1998. I stopped training at the end of 1999 and I'm making a comeback now, 5 years later! Phew! I got a call from a coach down in Yeppoon last week and she asked me if I'd be interested in coming back. The good thing though is that when I used to do it, I was in a womens pair - this time, the coach is looking at putting me in a trio. I can't wait! I always loved the trios, but we didn't have the right gymnasts to make one (size, height, ability etc) so I was in a pair.....

Not sure how I'll go though, from being at Nationals level, to pretty much starting again... hopefully some of the skill will have stuck with me, considering I did it for almost 15 years!!! I'll be so disappointed if it goes badly....


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Oct 6 2004, 08:44 AM
> *like a pack of mini oreos is only 6 points!  and im allowed 26-29 points till i get to 200 lbs.  and i think then i'm only allowed 23-26 or something like that.  i dont go to meetings or anything, i just do it on my own.  i started when i was 222, now i'm at 212.  my goal is to be at 160.  eventhough i'm only 5'6.5" (i have to add that .5 to my height  ) i look as though i'm 130 when i weight 160.
> 
> at magic mountain(six flags), they had that "guess your weight" thing.  and i stood there and the person was like "130" and i stepped on the scale and it said "157" and i swear to you---everyone in the audience gasped!!  :lol:  :lol: i'll look for a pic of when i was thin and i'll post it.  i think its because i have no breasts--i look skinnier than i really am.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I am 5'2" (actually 5'1.75"...but I round up h34r: ) Noone believes I weigh as much as I do either...I tell them I have heavy bones. :lol: Yesterday at church, I wore a new dress and several people commented on how much weight I had lost







A few asked me how much more I had to go-when I told them almost 30 pounds, they about freaked out! They said there wouldn't be anything left of me! Well, I told them that was only to get to the high end of my WW goal-and that was going to 130. They coulndn't believe I weighed more than that right now. That made me feel good-but the scales don't lie. And I have "much" breasts-ha ha-which I think makes me look bigger than I actually am...ha ha...

Anyway, the second time I joined WW-when I got on the scale the first night, the director lady looked at me really weird and told me to get off and try again...I was confused, but did it-when I got back on, she was shaking her head. I asked what was wrong, and she said that she didn't believe I weighed that much, she thought soemthing was wrong with her scale


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

tlun, thats soo funny--about the scale thing and your height.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I started the South Beach Diet on Sunday. I've already lost 1.5lbs in the first 2 days.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Great!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i'm still on the "see-food" diet







my wife has lost 15"s on weight watchers in the last few months, i need to get back into it but with thanksgiving a christmas coming again I might as well give up


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Good for her!!!!!!!!!!!








I love Weight Watchers...that is what I am doing...
I did not weigh in tonight...did not want to face the scale... h34r: was not a good weekend...
But, back on the horse again tomorrow!!!! 
Wish her luck for me! Great progress so far!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Oct 19 2004, 07:24 PM
> *my wife has lost 15"s on weight watchers in the last few months
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=12588*


[/QUOTE]








That's great!

I weighed in this morning (day 4) and I've lost 6.5 lbs. I think most of it is from cutting out the pop. Which is really hard. I would really, really like a Pepsi!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Oct 20 2004, 07:58 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Wow! Congratulations!







You are getting me motivated!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok, I just had to post this. Today is day 8 of my South Beach Diet and I've lost 11.5lbs so far.


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

i have lost 5 pounds since i first wrote this post.. however im feeling tired.. and sick.. i think it may have to do with the carbs im not eating.. i am already taking vitamins.. any suggestions!?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats, Kaley!

Hmm. Not sure. When I eat a lot of carbs I get tired. Right now I am in the middle of Phase 1 of the South Beach Diet. So that means I don't eat any breads or pastas. Basically right now I'm eating salads, lean meats, chicken, & cheese. 

Kaley, it could just be the weather. I know a lot of people start to feel more tired this time of year. With the weather being nice, then cold, then nice, etc. I just saw that you are from Miami so this might not apply to you. You could be coming down with a cold. Sorry I can't be more helpful.

I'm suprised at how easy it was to give up pop. I went kind of extreme and cut out all pop. For the first 6 days I drank only bottled water. On Friday I bought some crystal light lemonade. So now I'm drinking water and crystal light.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kaley_@Oct 25 2004, 11:21 AM
> *i have lost 5 pounds since i first wrote this post.. however im feeling tired.. and sick.. i think it may have to do with the carbs im not eating.. i am already taking vitamins.. any suggestions!?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13160*


[/QUOTE]


I was talking to my bf about this. He said that your body is use to using carbs as a form of energy. And since you're not eating carbs, then you'll be tired...temporarily. HE SAID that eventually, your body will need to use SOMETHING as a form of energy, therefore, will eventually start using your FAT as energy. I guess it takes a minute or so until your body adjusts to the change. But if you're still tired, you should have a lil bit of carb added back into your diet. I dunno. No dietitians in the house?

And for all you who don't drink anymore sodas, just think, you'll have perfect skin  .


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Oct 25 2004, 11:37 AM
> *Congrats, Kaley!
> 
> Hmm. Not sure.  When I eat a lot of carbs I get tired.  Right now I am in the middle of Phase 1 of the South Beach Diet.  So that means I don't eat any breads or pastas.  Basically right now I'm eating salads, lean meats, chicken, & cheese.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Here is a small trick I learned through Weight Watchers...I made it up myself so that I can get my water in...
I bought one of the BIG drinking cups they have at Walmart. It holds 64 ounces-the amount of water you are supposed todrink in a day...I fill it up everymorning with water and ice...and sprinkle just a "tad" bit of the powdered Crystal Lite or generic kind like that. It gives the water just enough of a kick that I don't think I am drinking water...which makes me drink more...and it does not add enough to add any calories. Regular crystal light has like one calorie per serving or something...not much...but this way it is 0. It is also cheaper b/c the powder stuff lasts quite a while.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I bought one of those Eddie Bauer 32 oz water bottles at Target. I usually fill it up twice while I'm at work. I don't drink all of the water the second time though. But at home all I have now to drink is bottled water (city water sucks) and crystal light lemonade. I made a gallon of it yesterday and I've drank about 3/4 of it.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kaley_@Oct 25 2004, 11:21 AM
> *i have lost 5 pounds since i first wrote this post.. however im feeling tired.. and sick.. i think it may have to do with the carbs im not eating.. i am already taking vitamins.. any suggestions!?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13160*


[/QUOTE]

Make sure you are eating enough. When your body has insufficient food to draw energy from, it will go somewhere else to look for it - usually taking protein from your muscles etc. If you have cut carbs, you should increase protein to balance that out.

I'm no expert, but I lost just under 40lb and have kept it off in 2 years... 

Don't run yourself down too much either. If you are exercising with this, say running or something, maybe take it a little easier - do a fast pace walk instead or something.

The other thing to check is this : a lot of diets are based on no exercise. So if it says you have 1200 calories a day (as an example), it means 1200 calories while you do nothing all day - if you do exercise, you should increase your calories accordingly. If you do 300 calories worth of exercise you have to increase your diet by 300 calories - otherwise you are only having 900 calories a day after exercise. That starves your body and it will turn to "eating itself" (muscle protein etc).


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine+Oct 25 2004, 06:04 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure you are eating enough. When your body has insufficient food to draw energy from, it will go somewhere else to look for it - usually taking protein from your muscles etc. If you have cut carbs, you should increase protein to balance that out.

I'm no expert, but I lost just under 40lb and have kept it off in 2 years... 

Don't run yourself down too much either. If you are exercising with this, say running or something, maybe take it a little easier - do a fast pace walk instead or something.

The other thing to check is this : a lot of diets are based on no exercise. So if it says you have 1200 calories a day (as an example), it means 1200 calories while you do nothing all day - if you do exercise, you should increase your calories accordingly. If you do 300 calories worth of exercise you have to increase your diet by 300 calories - otherwise you are only having 900 calories a day after exercise. That starves your body and it will turn to "eating itself" (muscle protein etc).
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13228
[/B][/QUOTE]

I meant to say coming close to 2 years


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you for all your comments.. im still tired.. but i guess like ya all said it takes time to adjust.. its really nice to hear when people tell ya.. oh look at you how much pounds you have lost.. but then again takes a lot of will... anyhow im excited because Lulu and I are dressing up for halloween and i was able to fit on a beautiful dress...







and lulu will be a princess.. and we have a party to attend i will post pictures..


----------

